# Sight options



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Will Novak sights even mount onto a glock?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They make Noval sights for the Glock. U just needa order ones specifically made to fit the Glock. 

I think if U go to the Novak sight official website, they should have them as an option...


----------

